# Can this be true?



## reptilefan95 (Nov 12, 2009)

I cant believe that reptiles over seas are so cheap. I was browsing on another overseas forum and came across a few adds, Ball pythons were 25.00 USD, Bearded Dragons 15.00 USD, Corn Snakes (different colour morphs) were 12 bucks!! Also a very nice panther chameleon that was a 100 pounds!! ehhehehe what are your thoughts on this?
I also saw a carpet python for 60 US? Why are they more expensive here?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 12, 2009)

reason for them being cheap, I always thought it was because they are more established then us with reptile keeping, and also because they dont have a licencing system over there or strict rules. I could be wrong, am curious, will be good and bad if they get that cheap over here, bad thing being of course they will be disposable and people will kill there pets and just go buy a new one not caring.


----------



## Khagan (Nov 12, 2009)

I think it's due to the numbers bred over there, hence having to have a lower price to move them on *shrug*.


----------



## blakehose (Nov 12, 2009)

at a guess I would say that there supply far outweighs the demand, meaning they are breeding massive amounts of animals, that aren't really all that sought after so they just flog them off cheap. And there dollar does convert to be a bit more valuable than ours remember...


----------



## wranga (Nov 12, 2009)

everything is cheaper in the states. have alook at the price of cars and petrol over there. also their dollar is worth more than ours


----------



## Jakee (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe they are well established in this hobby with massive numbers of reptiles... Even if you were to convert their dollar to ours.. You will be paying a few more dollars then what they would be paying over there.


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 13, 2009)

The was a guy called Adam Smith who came up with this idea called "the market forces of supply and demand". It explains the price of snakes in America. The exchange rate is not responsible, although it too obeys the market forces of supply and demand for the most part.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe it is definitely the laws of supply and demand...you see those huge reptile breeders like Snakebytes, Prehistoric Pets etc in the states and you can understand how many thousands of reptiles are being pumped out.

From my viewing of this site (and I reckon I will get flamed for this) there are many established breeders here who are worried that a similar thing will happen in Australia. They are determined to keep a market share/price and seem to be somewhat against any new breeders coming into the market...I believe there is even a term for it... NBS (new breeders syndrome).

Personally I think that a lot of the morphs, albinos etc are still a fad in Australia and prices will come down but dont expect them to be dirt cheap..perhaps $1500 for an albino in a year or 2 would be acceptable..dont forget a lot of people invested a lot of money so if it starts coming down too much they may do hold backs etc

We still have a relatively small population base in Australia and of these there is a high percentage of Australians who have an intense dislike of reptiles particularly snakes.

Of perhaps 100 friends/aquaintances I know, only about 3 of these have any like for snakes....We seem to have a phobia about them in Australia built up about how we have the most deadly elapids etc. I dont think this will change anytime soon...so demand will still be high for the pythons but supply should match that. Probably the hardest time of the year is late winter/early spring when all the hatchings have been sold but there will be times of the year when prices may be cheaper than at other times.

I would expect the boutique market to halve in price but I think the general prices for the Anteresias etc to only come down about 20% and the basic python prices perhaps similar....RBB got a coastal for $75 the other day...that sounds pretty cheap! 

(I have no evidence for any of the above....it is merely anecdotal..and acquired from reading various articles/forums etc...and everything above could just be total BS! )


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 13, 2009)

i think its awful how cheap they are in the states,..it makes it more expensive to take them to the vet than to get a replacement, making them disposable to a certain portion of the population

i think the price of snakes here is more than fair.


----------



## jinin (Nov 13, 2009)

I know they are soo cheap! for a Kimberly Rock Monitor in the UK its: £300 i know that equals like $600AUD but if i saw one advertised for $600 i would take it straight away and im sure others would too. they sell for like $1200 over here, so abotu half price over in the UK.


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Cheap herps*

I believe a fair percentage of their cheap reptiles is also due to their very liberal import laws from dare l say it third world countries where there are heaps of exotics of most species and countries like Australia where the dollar takes over from any export laws.....thats life....cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 13, 2009)

"RBB got a coastal for $75 the other day...that sounds pretty cheap! "...I got her a while ago ..just didnt put up any pics till she settled in well ..but the price was a total bargin ...I just watched the APS for sale sections...and if they are dropping in price as some do ..I stay watching to see ...and take that gamble wether I get in fast enough when an opportunity rises..I got very lucky ..as not only was she cheap ..looks like she is a cracker too ...not just in looks but her cruisy laid back personality...So there are some bargins if you look 

But ..in saying so ..I can understand the concerns of being to 'cheap' ...as was said ...why would you get vet help ..if you could replace it for a 1/10 th of the price(not all think like that I know) ....We have seen very similair situations on here with some younger members ,who's parents obviously thinking they were doing the right thing in replacing or giving into the whiny whinge..without taking into account that maybe their kid was not quite ready to take on the responsibiliy of owning a reptile and providing all the needs ,not just some of the needs..


----------



## Australis (Nov 13, 2009)

If people didn't have this dream of every yellow hatchling coastal being a hypo these days, all of them would be selling
for $75 each.  



solar 17 said:


> I believe a fair percentage of their cheap reptiles is also due to their very liberal import laws from dare l say it third world countries where there are heaps of exotics of most species and countries like Australia where the dollar takes over from any export laws.....thats life....cheers solar 17 [Baden]



I tend to agree with you baden.


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 13, 2009)

you can get a green tree python in the states for $250. bit of a kick in the teeth when theyre native here and we pay 10 x the price.


----------



## junglemac (Nov 13, 2009)

wranga said:


> . also their dollar is worth more than ours


Not by far, at this time the dollar value are almost the same mate


----------



## FAY (Nov 13, 2009)

junglemac said:


> Not by far, at this time the dollar value are almost the same mate




I could be wrong, but even though the dollar may be the same value as ours at times, I think you take into account wages as well.
Everything may seem a bit cheaper, but the wages aren't as good either.


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

I actually like paying heaps for them.
If you could get them that cheap all the time, well it would not be as appealing.
I think if everyone has collections of 50 reptiles then, nothing would be unique. Plus there would be so many people buying them without thinking.
And this way i get to buy one or 2 a year as a treat


----------



## naledge (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd love to move overseas for the reptiles, not only the prices, even if I had to pay ten times as much to have an orange-eyed crocodile skink it would still be awesome.


----------



## tonesanlainie (Nov 13, 2009)

I have heard stories ball pythons going for only a few dollars in the US. Go to some markets and there can be a tub of them going for as little as $3 each. This is here say, but not inconceivable for some outlets to be similar to selling goldfish. The bottom line is naturally supply and demand. I can see a sort of good thing out of all of this and that is (well in the US anyway) that it lessens the drive for the black market. As long as prices are high then illegal activity is profitable. Just another view point.

Cheers


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 13, 2009)

i also think its BS the kinda of reptiles they can keep as pets. i dont think there are any rules over breeds or quantity. they can see an iguana on the beach n go 'oh yeah that will look good in a tank' grab it n take it home! what the hell! not only is that stupid, but its cruel! have a look thru youtube for a guy calling himself crashartskills, he got a croc monitor - i think he got it for like 200 bucks! they are massive and vicious n he keeps it in a box shorter than its length! all his snakes he keeps in tiny plastic tubs with no room to move. and he buys lizards (eg nile monitors) that grow to massive lengths in bulk just coz they were going cheap. then chucks them in a tiny fishtank to live. its so cruel. there are lots of american videos on youtube that are similar.

if the high price of reptiles in australia can stop this sort of BS happening here, keep it high! there are many stupid keepers here that dont take anywhere near good enough care of their reptile here aswell. but when you can buy a 10ft lizard for $200, thats when the real trouble will start.

i think a lot of americans also but them when they are little and cute n when they get massive they dont want to or dont have the $ to accommodate them anymore, they let them loose or keep them confined in tiny enclosures.

i think the US needs laws more like we have here, well in SA at least, we can have one reptile without a permit, then any subsequent ones u need a permit and to have each one registered on it. and were no allowed to pull stuff out of the wild either, for good reason. its damn cruel! 

i found a interesting article on this kind of stuff, ill see if i can find it.


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 13, 2009)

there are still morphs that are thousands, and tens of thousands of dollars in the us. just the sort of stuff we pay loads of cash for here are cheap over there, due to them being years ahead of us, having next to no restrictions, and the amount of animals produced. its only a matter of time till we start to catch up i think.


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 13, 2009)

Bec137 said:


> i think a lot of americans also but them when they are little and cute n when they get massive they dont want to or dont have the $ to accommodate them anymore, they let them loose or keep them confined in tiny enclosures.
> QUOTE]
> 
> thats exactly why the everglades has such a huge population of burmese pythons.


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 13, 2009)

[QUOTE\]thats exactly why the everglades has such a huge population of burmese pythons.[/QUOTE]

exactly, its their own fault. kingsnake.com or something i think is one of the bigger sites that sell burms over there, they want $90 for one. arent burmese pythons gigantic? who can afford to house something like that?

still trying to find that site, from one one of the only american reptile keepers with a brain.


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 13, 2009)

here it is ... 

the bits im talking about are at the bottom part, but whole thing is kinda interesting too.

looks like an ad but its not, click it and have a read.

http://www.proexotics.com/FAQ2.html


----------



## hashbean (Nov 13, 2009)

Prehistoric Pets - Home
this guys great 
a woma/ball
i wounder what my woma/spotteds are going to come out like this year?
i got some black and gold green trees in the incubator this year also
pics to come


----------



## Matt-and-Jo (Nov 13, 2009)

can you imagine what would happen if anacondas were let loose in kakadu or cairns? they would run amuk big time


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 13, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> i think its awful how cheap they are in the states,..it makes it more expensive to take them to the vet than to get a replacement, making them disposable to a certain portion of the population
> 
> i think the price of snakes here is more than fair.


 
Subjective I know, but it does depend on the person. I used to work at a vet that specialised in reptiles and birds and some people just couldnt give a rats, on some pretty flash animals too, such as levis levis geckoes, janday conures, and slightly cheaper things like maccies. On the other hand, a lady with a long necked turtle spent thousands getting him fixed, and I spent over $600 on vet bills for an eastern beardie that I only paid $15 for (all legally too, I might add. No idea why he was so cheap).


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 13, 2009)

I think we have good, fair prices here for reptiles. Some might be well out of one's price range but I am sure those genuinely interested in the hobby can find the means to acquire that special animal. I spent two years paying off a pair of snakes with SXR that I would never dream of being to afford any other way. Private breeder might be cheaper, but private breeders are more "pay up front, first in best dressed". First in best dressed with SXR too but I was happy to wait out the 2 years for a future clutch because paying $30 a week for the next two years was very affordable for me than to find the full funds in one go.

Even our common carpets, I reckon it would be a shame to see the coastals and intergrades prices drop any more. Makes them too easy available to the wrong ppl. When they get sick, ppl will throw them away and get a new one because its cheaper. That's a wrong attitude to adopt. You're a good person Morgs. And I am sure there are many who do good by their animals. But as in any game, there are plenty who don't care. On another note, some probably can't afford to care. If its cheaper to buy a new one they don't have a choice. Why do vets need to be so expensive?


----------



## mwloco (Nov 13, 2009)

Cheap animals do not encourage responsible ownership. When animals are so easily purchased/replaced they seem disposable and you get people who simply buy them for the status/novelty.

I like the fact that i need to work and plan and organise and budget to get myself a snake. if i could just walk into a petshop and buy one for $20 i'd have one already but id definately be ill prepared to look after it.
The higher cost makes people think more about their responsibilities. it is better for the welfare of the animals to be more highly valued


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 13, 2009)

Bec137 - thanks for that
Pro Exotics Reptiles, the Nation's finest captive bred Snakes and Monitors, your source for Infrared Thermometer, Temp Gun.
good read!


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

Settle down, just my opinion.
As i said, i just think i would loose interested if i could buy every snake i wanted all at once, If they are so cheap they would almost become disposable. Having to pay how much i do for them , makes it worth while waiting, then it makes me strive to look after them even more
And ps why would i like paying for petrol? its not even in the same context! 
I dont collect different types of petrol, and keep them displayed around my house!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 13, 2009)

how much is it for a chameleon here? are corn snakes cheap here?


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes sorry to all it was a bit of an angry rant lol. 

I can see the side of having to wait so its worth more to you, but thats a natural emotion (or whatever),
but if careing for it more because you paid more for it is how you think, then im telling you, you think wrong. That type of thinking IS wrong when it comes to animals. You get a animal because you love it and want to keep it and care for it and watch it and learn from it, not because its worth money


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> Yes sorry to all it was a bit of an angry rant lol.
> 
> I can see the side of having to wait so its worth more to you, but thats a natural emotion (or whatever),
> but if careing for it more because you paid more for it is how you think, then im telling you, you think wrong. That type of thinking IS wrong when it comes to animals. You get a animal because you love it and want to keep it and care for it and watch it and learn from it, not because its worth money


I wasnt saying that because it costs alot, care for it. I would care for it either way. I guess i mean i get more of an appreciation for them, being that there not something that everyone gets for 15 dollars, has for a week , then lets it go. etc. I feel the price makes them a little more exclusive to people that are actually interested in them for what they are, not just a 5 min show and tell pet. ( not saying that it doesn't happen anyway, but the price limits that)


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 13, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> Yes sorry to all it was a bit of an angry rant lol.
> 
> I can see the side of having to wait so its worth more to you, but thats a natural emotion (or whatever),
> but if careing for it more because you paid more for it is how you think, then im telling you, you think wrong. That type of thinking IS wrong when it comes to animals. You get a animal because you love it and want to keep it and care for it and watch it and learn from it, not because its worth money


 
I agree with what yopuv'e said, but I do understand how people would be tempted to buy a very cheap animal.
Even if I saw a $20 beadie or whatever I would want to snatch it up in a heartbeat, rather than paying the $100 they charge in pet shops.
But I know in the end that right now I don't have the space or requirements to give it a loving home.

I have found though by paying my Woma off in small amounts that I have been more motivated to get my act together and make sure I can bring my new family member into a caring loving home, I have been able to prepare everything properly.

But it is true, not all people are as responsible as others, and there will be at least ONE person in the world who will buy cheap and then neglect. 

Anyway, happy faces !


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Anyway, happy faces !


 lol yes my bad happy faces!


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> how much is it for a chameleon here? are corn snakes cheap here?



As in australia?
I dont own any exotics, but i have seen a chameleons for 700
Corns 200ish i think if i remember correctly.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 13, 2009)

webcol said:


> As in australia?
> I dont own any exotics, but i have seen a chameleons for 700
> Corns 200ish i think if i remember correctly.


 
oh ok, they arnt that cheap, was expecting them to be a lot cheaper then that.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

not that i am condoning this, but $200 is cheap for a snake that you dont need a licence for and comes in so many varieties that none of our snakes can compare to....


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> not that i am condoning this, but $200 is cheap for a snake that you dont need a licence for and comes in so many varieties that none of our snakes can compare to....



Yeah i dont condone them as exotics, but within an acceptable conditions i think they are amazing snakes, i have seen some amazing ones


----------



## cris (Nov 13, 2009)

Most stuff is expensive here because sellers can get away with it and the market value is stupidly high. Pythons cost bugger all to look after and breed so bring in the profits. IMO most pythons arnt worth over $70 but after paying heaps for them who isnt going to charge the going rate? (not me)


----------



## mwloco (Nov 13, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> lol, what you have just said (and you did say it in plain english) is that YOU already arnt responsible to keep animals "id definately be ill prepared to look after it" , what because you paid for something you thought wasnt cheap then your grown up? lol i love your mentality.
> .



just to clear it up i never said im not responsible enough to own a snake. i simply said i would be "ill prepared" if i didnt first research (which is why im on this forum). i have learnt alot here with ALOT of reading and cross referencing. From this learning I feel I am NOW ready to find and purchase a snake. 

it was an example and i feel you may have misunderstood my point.

each to their own opinion and i do not want to argue. i just wanted you to understand my thoughts

gee forums are fun!


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

mwloco said:


> if i could just walk into a petshop and buy one for $20 i'd have one already but id definately be ill prepared to look after it.


 so your not resposible..........?

i've made my point, and i dont really want to arguee either so im off this thread


----------



## mwloco (Nov 13, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> so your not resposible..........?
> 
> i've made my point, and i dont really want to arguee either so im off this thread



hypothetical situation


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 13, 2009)

I just wanted to point out to Bec137 that not all Americans are like that, alot are which disgusts me, but some aren't. 
I know a woman over in the US who apparently found an Albino Burm. near her house so kept it and she takes really good care of it, he's in a massive enclosure etc. too.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Nov 13, 2009)

Its true there are some ups and downs in keeping reptile prices high or low, but i wonder what would happen if a hobbist breeder, who wasnt in it for the money started selling GTPS for 150 $ what would happen?


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

​


reptilefan95 said:


> Its true there are some ups and downs in keeping reptile prices high or low, but i wonder what would happen if a hobbist breeder, who wasnt in it for the money started selling GTPS for 150 $ what would happen?



There would be lots of happy herpers - lots of angry breeders


----------



## Jason (Nov 13, 2009)

Khagan said:


> I think it's due to the numbers bred over there, hence having to have a lower price to move them on *shrug*.



spot on imo... something we will be seeing here in the near future for sure. with the number of people breeding larger numbers of reptiles for no other reason other then to breed more reptiles it will happen. 
actually the reason i sold my female coastal and didnt pair of of my spotteds... there are already to many being bed so i didnt see the point in adding to the excess numbers.


----------



## Jason (Nov 13, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> how much is it for a chameleon here? are corn snakes cheap here?



400 is what they were a couple years ago, lately i have been offered them as low as $80 each, to many being bred and the breeders just cant dispose of em.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Nov 13, 2009)

Its unfortunate how low the prices are for exotics, its even more unfortunate they are even available at all, not that i wouldnt mind a chameleon and a nice ball python. I would actually love a chameleon  

If i ever start to breed reptiles i would most probably sell them for a cheaper cost, to make room, and im not in it for the money, which alot of breeders are, which again is unfortunate


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 13, 2009)

After re-reading this thread and my original post...I just have to qualify my position...I believe the market is charging what it can afford to charge...if you have albino darwins for sale you have obviously invested a large sum in breeding stock and it is only fair that you get a reasonable return...I think the market is generally self determining when it comes to price...it is a lot like other products...when PC's first came in they cost squillions...now they are cheap and disposable...lets hope our reps are not.

I per se dont have a problem with the prices being charged for standard reps...but some of those rarer monitors are quite expensive ...I guess that is due to their rarity...it is unfortunate that they are more common OS. 

I am willing to pay what I think is reasonable for something I desire...if it is too expensive I wont buy it..if it is too cheap sometimes you have to ask yourself why?..

I wanted a pair of young black shinglebacks...I could have had the more common blotched brown ones for $250 a pair...but I held out for some blacks and am picking them up tomorrow for $500 a pair...I could have perhaps waited and got them cheaper but the guy I am dealing with sounds like a nice bloke, my internal radar usually picks up on this...I actually dont mind paying a little more if the person I deal with is not a tosser and I know that they come from a good home etc.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Nov 13, 2009)

That is completely true beatlloydy, the only thing i may disagree with is how you are saying that breeders want to get a fair return, which is completely alright, but if you pay 6000 for a breeding pair of GTP's and get 15 hatchies, and price them at 2500 $ then you are getting quite a return. Breeders probably should lower their prices a little to allow people to afford more reptiles, which will expand the hobby and will be good for the overall conservation of animals, it seems that some people here dont really want to expand the hobby?


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 13, 2009)

so many people seem to think that EVERY snake in the US is cheap. its not the case at all, there are still pythons that people pay thousands, and tens of thousands for. 10 years ago i am guessing they were also paying thousands for GTP's and probably 10s of thousands for the first lot of certain albino pythons etc. the reason they are so cheap over there now is not because every breeder is extremely generous... its because they are not hot off the press "morphs" like albinos, etc are here. 

the prices for albinos in australia will come down quickly, and so will/have GTP's.
BUT when they do, something will move straight in and take its place. 

in ten years here... probably not even ten years, i am certain you will see normal pythons for the equivilent of what 25 dollars US now.

everyone will just be aiming to own that leucistic GTP or Albino pin striped scrubbie rather than just a straight albino.


----------



## Palex134 (Nov 14, 2009)

Not only morphs are expensive, many species uncommon in the pet trade also demand a high price. One reason the US's herps are so cheap is that they are bred in such heavy quantities that there is just a massive supply for buyers. Another reason would be that the US, as with most other countries, allows collecting and importing/exporting of herps. 

I assume based on population (~20 vs ~350million) that there are a lot more people interested in the husbandry and breeding aspect of herp keeping. Therefore, we can assume that many more people own herps and potentially breed herps. Especially when you take into considering how easy it is to obtain herps in the states.

I do not fully agree with the herp ownership laws in the US, but I also do not completely agree with the AUS laws either. Criticizing American hobbyists is absolute BS, you have no evidence to base your claims on. I was in the hobby overseas for years, both keeping and breeding, until I moved overseas. How can you guys criticize what you have not experienced?

I think the only valid thing said in this thread is that having cheaper herps encourages "replacement" rather than a vet trip. 

Also,
the hobby is much older in the states, especially with morphs, and therefore the causes a difference in prices. Common and "normal" herps will be priced much lower then the freaks. 

But yes, we can get herps for a couple of bucks at an expo. But then again, there is no shortage or herps selling for thousands of dollars.


Examples:
BHP's cost more then Womas, over 1K for a hatchling.

Diamond Pythons cost more then Jungle Carpet Pythons, 1K vs. $100.

Shinglebacks cost a few grand a piece as hatchlings. As do many Egernia sp. 

The US also can't get many species that we have the liberty to keep, many geckos, skinks, and monitors because of Au's import/export laws.


Try Kingsnake . com to see US herp prices & quantities. It may shock you how many are actually available and how much they are actually selling for.


----------



## Palex134 (Nov 14, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> That is completely true beatlloydy, the only thing i may disagree with is how you are saying that breeders want to get a fair return, which is completely alright, but if you pay 6000 for a breeding pair of GTP's and get 15 hatchies, and price them at 2500 $ then you are getting quite a return. Breeders probably should lower their prices a little to allow people to afford more reptiles, which will expand the hobby and will be good for the overall conservation of animals, it seems that some people here dont really want to expand the hobby?



Think about the investments vs. the returns. On paper, it seems like they make it out pretty good with each clutch. However, each individual requires food, housing, heating, TIME... You also have to sell the entire clutch, will is not as easy as it may seem. Try finding 15 buyers for 2500/ea. Therefore, breeders are not making out as good as it may seem. 

And no, 
it would do little for conservation. It's not like privately kept animals will be released into the wild. Lowering the prices would probably just mean a lot more snakes born and a lot more snakes dead.


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 14, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> how much is it for a chameleon here? are corn snakes cheap here?


 
Would actually be interesting to hear some of the prices people have been offered exotics for....


----------



## naledge (Nov 14, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Would actually be interesting to hear some of the prices people have been offered exotics for....



My brother got offered a Red Tailed Boa for $200. He obviously declined haha. I think he considered it for a second though.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 14, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Would actually be interesting to hear some of the prices people have been offered exotics for....


 
I might start checking petlink, might grab a few chameleons while I'm at it


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 14, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Would actually be interesting to hear some of the prices people have been offered exotics for....


 
i think youll find they vary ALOT. as everyone keeps them so quiet for obvious reasons, theres no real set price, or prices to judge off i guess. there worth what your willing to pay for them. ive been offered corns off one guy for $800 and off another guy for $200.... in saying that i wouldnt pay $20 for one, they dont really intrest me. ive also been offered hatchling burms for $150 and redtails for $400.


----------



## chale_nic (Nov 14, 2009)

Its not that they're cheaper.. its relatively the same in comparison to how much money people make. That is, here we make a certain amount of money, so the prices of things are a certain way. Ok. In another country.. wages are wayyyy less, therefore prices of things are lower to balance it out. So technically its the same if you compare it this way. If you have someone from those places with their wages live here they'd probably be homeless. If someone from here went to a country like that, everything would be cheap. Get me? Sorry if I went off lol


----------



## Jason (Nov 14, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Breeders probably should lower their prices a little to allow people to afford more reptiles, which will expand the hobby and will be good for the overall conservation of animals, it seems that some people here dont really want to expand the hobby?



lowering prices means expading the market... this sounds like a good thng but i think it would have negative effects. basically everyone buys there aniamsl in airs to breed them in the future. if they lower the price they can sell more, so they wll breed more and the numbers will increase much faster, hence dropping the prices faster. rather then people breeding large numbers and dropping prices cause they struggle to sell the number of animals they breed, they need to reduce the number of animals being produced. at the end of the days with places like SR, SXR etc breeding copious amounts of animals nothing can be done. look what happened last year, SR couldnt move all the 'late feeders' so they dropped them a further 10%. its obvous this year they should have paired fewer animals but who knows. they haven't even satisfied the 20/20 for hardly any of their animals... cant wait to get my $400 pair of wheatbelts


----------



## webcol (Nov 14, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Would actually be interesting to hear some of the prices people have been offered exotics for....



Corns and candy corns 150 - 200. 
Chameleons 400 - 700ish
Boas 300
and someone even reckons they could get me a tiiger! *** would i do with a tiger???

I have been offered heaps of other stuff but thats the main ones i can remember - i think i will just stick to my aussie stuff thanks!


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 14, 2009)

Jason said:


> lowering prices means expading the market... this sounds like a good thng but i think it would have negative effects. basically everyone buys there aniamsl in airs to breed them in the future. if they lower the price they can sell more, so they wll breed more and the numbers will increase much faster, hence dropping the prices faster. rather then people breeding large numbers and dropping prices cause they struggle to sell the number of animals they breed, they need to reduce the number of animals being produced. at the end of the days with places like SR, SXR etc breeding copious amounts of animals nothing can be done. look what happened last year, SR couldnt move all the 'late feeders' so they dropped them a further 10%. its obvous this year they should have paired fewer animals but who knows. they haven't even satisfied the 20/20 for hardly any of their animals... cant wait to get my $400 pair of wheatbelts


 
or produce new "morphs" inplace of the older ones. 
the US definatly dont aim to produce fewer animals to increase income over a long period of time. they just seem to be producing something new that everyone seems to want as one morph drops in price. 
although in saying that retics and ball pythons both seem to be way more morph friendly than most carpets.

i think lower prices would have a more positive than negative effect on the hobby. 
sure there would be more people breeding albinos etc, and theyd be more readily avaliable. but all that would do is push the top breaders to produce something more quality and different to the majority, which im sure they are capable of doing, and this in turn would be the sought after snakes.


----------



## zulu (Nov 14, 2009)

Jason said:


> lowering prices means expading the market... this sounds like a good thng but i think it would have negative effects. basically everyone buys there aniamsl in airs to breed them in the future. if they lower the price they can sell more, so they wll breed more and the numbers will increase much faster, hence dropping the prices faster. rather then people breeding large numbers and dropping prices cause they struggle to sell the number of animals they breed, they need to reduce the number of animals being produced. at the end of the days with places like SR, SXR etc breeding copious amounts of animals nothing can be done. look what happened last year, SR couldnt move all the 'late feeders' so they dropped them a further 10%. its obvous this year they should have paired fewer animals but who knows. they haven't even satisfied the 20/20 for hardly any of their animals... cant wait to get my $400 pair of wheatbelts



People will continue to breed and i expect CALM in WA will continue the grab for cash from royalties from mostly wild caught reptiles,things will continue a downward spiral until natural selection culls breeders and takers.
They have imports of wild stock into the USA as some have said but in australia we have SA,NT and Western Australia that have provision for takers and thats like working the magic from the front end while being hammered in the exhaust pipe from ZEE rear.!


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 14, 2009)

finally some intelligent discussions from BOTH sides! 
a swift kick to the behind can do wonders!


----------

